# Need some help



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay Guys, I need some help. Before my DH lost his battle with cancer in March this year he sold everything in his shop. I need to know what size nails & screws, what kind of rope, what gauge wire and any of the other things I will need to bring my preps back in shape. I can't even hang a picture. Anything you guys can think of in this line let me know. I have a few hand tools, a shovel, hoe, yard rake, double bit ax but that is about all. Thanks for your input.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Tools are useless unless you know how to use 'em. I would start out with one of the little kits that contain a hammer, screwdrivers, pliers made for apartment dwellers, etc.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I know how to use them. I don't know what the most common size of nail. I guess I could just go to the hardware store and look around. There is an auction coming up with lots of hardware etc. and I would like a little knowledge before I bid. You know sometimes when you go through great emotional stress your mind doesn't work like it use too, and I really feel the need to replace some of what was sold.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I would buy a few of the assorted packs of nails and bolts. Then talk to the hardware employees. They can tell you what nails and such you'd use for different things. I always keep a box of roofing tacks, 3" wood screws, and 3" framing nails laying around.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Picking up a decent set of mechanics sockets if you don't have them would be handy. Any thing you can get for hand tools is a plus. A good limb saw is handy. A good set of cordless tools is invaluable. I got a great cordless porter-cable tool set a while back that I love. The packages usually come with a drill, saws all, skil saw, and flashlight. Great to have around. 

Repairs are not hard to learn. I've fixed many things and built many things with the help of YouTube videos. There's a video for everything and its saved me tons of money and also time by seeing the process. 

Losing a loved one is tough and I'm sorry for your loss. There's a lady down the street from me going through the same thing. I offer to help but she's dead set on learning for herself and is doing a terrific job. She never let's me do anything for her. She says she has to learn and she says she'll never learn if I do it for her.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you 8thDayStranger. I have a general knowledge of how to do most things, it's just I've never had to. I do have lots of books on home repair and use one to help me repair a leaky faucet.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Never be afraid to try things. I jump in way over my head on repairs all the time but usually manage to get them done. If it doesn't work, you're still in the same boat, just try again.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Clarice, is there a Home Depot or Lowe's nearby? They have weekend workshops, probably other stores do as well, Ace Hardware, etc. You could get some hands-on experience while networking with local diy-ers, and the store personnel can give you extra tips for the different projects as to best materials and tools to have on hand.
Might not help you with the upcoming auction, but just wanted to throw the idea out there.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

That's a great idea Lake Windsong. The nearest Lowe's is 70 miles away but I will check online to see if there are any workshops that would make the trip worthwhile. Thanks.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Every nail and screw has its own use. For general rough framing 8d, 12d, and 16d are used most often. Smaller nails are used to do put up trim, even a 2d has proved useful to me on numerous occasions. Sheetrock screws of various lengths are very useful. I keep a selection of nails, screws, bolts, and nuts on hand. Some fasteners have sat in my shop unused for over a decade. My measure is not how often I use something but how valuable it is if I do need it. A wide selection would be my suggestion.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

70 miles away, register (free, just sign up online) for a workshop that you like, find another event you like going on in the town later that Saturday and just make a day trip out of it.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Clarice,

I too am sorry for you loss. 

I agree with windsong and 8thDay as well. Youtube has been an invaluable asset in many of my tinkerings and projects that I bite off more than I can chew. I even use it for reference to help confirm things I knew at one point but have forgotten a little detail.

Like caribou I have shelves of screws, pvc fittings, nails, bolts and so on some that have been there for years, others I dig into all the time. Much to my wifes annoyance I use screws for alot of things that a nail would work equally as well for, I just hate having to go back and redo things later. Living on a farm animals bump things, I hit things with the tractor, truck or 4 wheeler and screws don't pop off as easy as screws do. 

It might help if you sat down and kinda made a list of some of the projects you think you might want or need to do. This would help you get some basic tool kits or even a specialized tool if you needed it for something in particular. As my little title thing says, "jack of all, master of none" I've dabbled in everything from general construction, wiring, plumbing, fencing, car repair, welding and the list goes on. Trial and error is a great learning environment, I live by the school of hard knocks. This is a great group of folks and are more than willing to offer help, advice and any general information or help you might need don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree with what's been said here. Im a klutz with tools of all kinds and as I own a 130 year old house that has had to change, slowly and painfully sometimes over the last few years. As smaj said make a list of what you may want to do as another said watch a youtube video. Then go to a local hardware store (big box if you have too as sometimes they will help you if your willing to wait) and just tell them you have next to know ideal as to how to do something (This is hard for me, maybe pride is a sin eh LOL) They will help you. When fixing my tub I had to go back three times in one day last year but they helped me. Im sorry for your loss and I truly have so much respect for you for getting the spirit to learn new things and take care of your self. Its what I would want my wife to do if I were to pass. Keep us posted, Im sure you can post a question here and likely someone will know how to do it. More so then ever we are all in this together.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the helpful information. My DH did have buckets of nails and coffee cans full of screws, all types of electrical & plumbing stuff. We loved to go to auctions and found some good bargains. So if I need something I just go out to his shop and look around till I found something I thought would work. There is nothing left out there now but the few things I have put together. He has been gone 2 months today. One of his favorite sayings was "Knowledge is what you get by reading the instructions, experience is what you get when you don't."
He was a great guy.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Okay Guys, I need some help. Before my DH lost his battle with cancer in March this year he sold everything in his shop. I need to know what size nails & screws, what kind of rope, what gauge wire and any of the other things I will need to bring my preps back in shape. I can't even hang a picture. Anything you guys can think of in this line let me know. I have a few hand tools, a shovel, hoe, yard rake, double bit ax but that is about all. Thanks for your input.


Clarice, I'm so sorry about your husband. I missed the post that he had passed away, last I heard you were wanting to sell his truck.

So what you are asking is for your preps and everyday use now? Caribou gave you some sizes and the other post are dead on. Hubby was a contractor and the ones I remember were "hand me 16 penny nails" and a few 9 penny. I don't think you want every kind of nail or screw, just the sizes that will get you by. 
8thDayStranger mentioned getting cordless tools...great advise. Just would like to add, get ones you can handle with a strong voltage battery. I found a package deal with 3 tools in one. It's not as heavy as DH's tools and not as scary. I think I could handle them if it ever kicked back. 
You can pick up packages of assorted screws and nails.
Again, I'm so sorry about you husband.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I buy 6 penny common nails by the pound; some roofing nails (big heads to hold shingles and such down) by the pound, and some small headed 'finishing' nails (almost look like big sewing pins) by the pound. AFter that some teensy ones for hanging stuff. I am a carpenters' daughter, learned about nails and such, and there are many kinds, but those are the basics that I stock. Again, you can get them by the pound. Altho large nails don't look as pretty (in some cases), they are easier to use for novices, and just, well, look more sturdy. I expect they will make nice barter items, singly and in small sets for repair work. I also purchase assorted screws and save those I find lying around in little jars for future use. Save some wood screws and some metal screws, pref. those with pointy tips (easier to start screwing without having to take the extra step of drilling a pilot hole). It is nice if you can standardize them to all one kind of screwdriver tip, but I have not been able to do that yet, so cant tell you what kind to get there. If you save bolts, make sure you have nuts and wrenches tofit them, unless, of course you get bolts with slots it them for a screwdriver. You should be able to hold just about anything together with those. Throw in a couple rolls of wire as backup, and you have a good basic 'hold it together' selection. Keep it simple as you can. You can sell or barter extras to those who didn't think to stock up. 

Then you can start on metal repairing tools (I'm just starting on that part....looking for a non-electric soldering iron & solder to start with).


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

And duct tape!! Lots of it!! Actually I get the Gorilla brand tape. Super strong and very handy as well.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I would suggest craftsman handtools. They are very good and have a lifetime warranty. I got some old beat up craftsman screwdrivers from my grandpa. The heads were destroyed and probably 40 years old. I took them into sears and got brand new ones free. Also I always buy the screw and nail packs from home depot. I get various size screws and nails from 1" to 3" in 150 count boxes. Not expensive and they always come in handy too.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

And asst sizes of drywall screws, handy invention.
I would try a mom and pop hardware store if you one around you for advice. I also would talk with an older handyman, or contractors in various trades to put together a home repair kit.
Wire nuts, no contact voltage sniffer, electrical tape (avoid the cheap stuff it won't stick!) a few receptacles, switches(single pole and 3 way) a gfci receptacle,
A couple 15, 20, single pole breakers or fuses, a spare pressure switch if on a well, spare breaker or fuses for well.
Light bulbs and batteries. 
Some help from an electrician! 
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Clarice said:


> Okay Guys, I need some help. Before my DH lost his battle with cancer in March this year he sold everything in his shop. I need to know what size nails & screws, what kind of rope, what gauge wire and any of the other things I will need to bring my preps back in shape. I can't even hang a picture. Anything you guys can think of in this line let me know. I have a few hand tools, a shovel, hoe, yard rake, double bit ax but that is about all. Thanks for your input.


Hi,I learn my trades in several schools, have a large selection of tools and manuals, my advice to you is to get this book and go slow on tools, but get the best you can afford, at Lowes they also have How to Manuals for many individual home repairs, very informative.
Hope this helps you.
*http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-Complete-Photo-Repair/dp/1589235371*


----------

